# Beretta 87 Question



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I recently acquired a new Beretta 87 Cheetah but I haven't taken delivery of it yet. Otherwise, I'd be studying the owner's manual instead of posting this question. Does the new 87 Cheetah have a de-cocking device. I do not believe it does, but the Beretta Defense website says otherwise. Am I mistaken or are they? Thanks for any helpful feedback.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I think I've answered my own question. No de-cocking device - will handle pistol as if it's a tiny 1911.


----------

